# Baler to barn



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

I've took an put small sq bales in the barn soon as they were baled, I usually wait around 3 days to a week on round bales,as I've heard that's rule of thumb, had about 200 lat yr that got rained on, didn't hurt them other than turning outside brown 1/2" deep over surface of bale. My question is, can they ( RB) be stacked same day? I try not to bale up any green hay.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't see why not unless they are too green. I stack mine in the barn the same day or the next after baling.


----------



## foots (May 5, 2013)

yes I put mine in the barn the same day dose any one know how much is to much hay that been bale on a good use JD 458 2009

hay baler wrap net I am thinking about buying one and it had bale a lot of hay I was just thinking how long they will last ??????

in alabama


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I usually wait about 1-2 weeks before stacking round bales in the barn. I move them from the field to a staging area (rock based), put them tight end to end, then stack after they have gone through the initial sweat.

When I stack in the barn, the bales are stacked 3 high, 8-7-6, and tight, so the inner bales don't get any air circulation.

Ralph


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

We go straight to the barn if possible. Never had a problem. We stack 4x4's 3 high, six deep, and 40' wide. They are set on plastic, 
Does better than it did on pallets and a lot less work.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I like to let round bales cure one day before putting them in the barn. If it looks like rain I will move them inside.

With the modern round baler's ability to make such a dense bale I try to get the moisture content close to what a square bale will need.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I do exactly as Tim does....I like to let them cool overnight if no rain is nearby. And here in the SE you must get your rounds very dry or they WILL MOLD to some degree in the bale.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for input, maybe if no forcast for rain I'll leave em out a day as i'll be baling anyhow, but now I think I will be put em in barn ASAP, keeping them looking gd as when baled. Use to get in hurry when I first started doing hay an got mold, havnt got a moisture meter, but havnt had any mold in last 3r4 yrs, could be putting up to dry? Looking into one this yr! Foots, I would think an 09 jd 458 would have a lot of gd life left, definitely look for bent r broken misses parts tho, imo. Farming full time myself now, bought a new 458 megawide 2010, it will make very tight bales an eat hay as fast as you can go. Taking it to jd tomorrow to get netwrap installed on it, so hopefully I' ll be doing more baleing, stead sitting in feild tieing string lol


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I flip them over before stacking in the shed, as I think where they sit on the ground overnight, they suck moisture out of the ground. I pick them up off the truck, and throw them off the forks, so they roll over so the bit that was on the ground, is now pointing up. I also leave them for a few hrs to let the dew dry off them.
Interesting the comment about plastic being better than pallets, I tried plastic and had mould problems, also tried spreading old hay on the plastic before putting the bales in, which helped, but still not as good as pallets.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah with modern tight bales you won't sweat/dry them down before mold gets them. They have to be dry enough in the first place, two points dryer here at least than small squares.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I pick up the hay, and stack it in the barn as soon as I finish baling.

I use a NH 1003 bale wagon - stack wagon. Takes two hours to bale and four hours to get the hay into the barn. Do the same thing the next day.

I plan to have enough hay to bale 400 to 600 bales.

The hay is stem snapping dry the evening before I bale. I bale using the overnight dew to soften up the leaves.

The first bales will be in the 18% Moisture range, and the last bales will be in the 12% moisture range, HERE in Central Texas, half way between Waco & Austin and just east of I-35.

The first bales picked up are the last bales baled. These go the in the barn first.

The first bales, baled go in the barn last. &/or some on the top of each stack.

I check the stacks for heating the next morning.

March, April, & May never have more than two days baling on the ground. June maybe will have 3 days baling on the ground. After mid July through August there is no hay to bale, September is the two days baling rule is ok , October, and maybe n\November just one days baling on the ground at a time. I have baled hay every month of the year, just not in the same season.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We took them to the barn immediately. Ran a moisture meter on the baler, if one showed real wet froma draw or other reason, we would mark it, and it would get set outside at the hay yard.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Couldn't help it, had to get started. Laid down bout ten ac. In low spots yesterday, since called for rain today I knew I wouldn't b able to get those places. Rain seemed to be gone on by this eve so I jumped on opportunity cut 6 hrs this eve, got around 60 ac cut, gona do a 40ac an 30ac spot sat morning then start tedding. Some of the thickest hay I ever cut today, looks good. Cleaned out chicken houses in feb put 300 Ton on 150 ac , little rain this yr an ill put up over 1000 rolls I hope? Sure was nice to watch at grass falling today, (plus rideing my new to me 5083 with ac, an new 232 vicon extra mower, itS a beast)tired feeding cows an playing in mud for awhile lol!! Hopefully have it in barn by wed- thur


----------

